# What do a squid, a LOBster & a llama have in common?



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

THIS!










Squid Brian (watchman_01) on the left; LOBster Ian (The_Brain) in center; and llama (yours truly) on right - herfing it up at Coronas in downtown Orlando.

And the reason it's in this forum is because "Yes" there were bombs all around (see flat rate mailing box) from Ian to me and a couple mini packages on the table.

Another great time smoking and drinking. Brian started us all off with "Wolfman's", then I got introduced to real sushi by Brian and Ian, then it was to the hotel pool for a final cigar of the night - All treats from Brian and Ian!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like good times !!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like we all can get along! Hope you guys had a good time. 

What was in the box on the table?


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh hell yeah! Looks like a great time guys.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like you guys had a great time, thats all that matters.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> Looks like we all can get along! Hope you guys had a good time.
> 
> What was in the box on the table?


well..if it's from Ian it's probably in a locked box with no key:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

wow....this is the 2nd time you 3 have herfed together..gonna have to start callin' you guys The Three Stooges.

what did you think of sushi,Shawn....was it the uncooked kind or the cooked kind?..I like both types,myself

kanpai(did I spell that right,Derek?)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> what did you think of sushi,Shawn....was it the uncooked kind or the cooked kind?..I like both types,myself


He had, Yellowtail nigiri and hamachi kama


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

the_brain said:


> He had, Yellowtail nigiri and hamachi kama


Along with a combination Tuna and Spicy Tuna roll.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gesundheit

did he mix the wasabe and soy sauce together and dip?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's awesome! Seems like a great herf. I can't believe no innocent bystanders were killed with all those bombs going off.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Notice we left LOBster and Squid off the menu!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> gesundheit
> 
> did he mix the wasabe and soy sauce together and dip?


No, separate, as god intended...


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> gesundheit
> 
> did he mix the wasabe and soy sauce together and dip?


The spicy tuna roll had some wasabi already. Otherwise we took it easy on him and just had him try Sushi with soy sauce.

However The_Brain and I went for our staple. The Hydrogen Bomb Nigiri, it's Masago soaked in Wasabi till the orange roe turns green. As I am sure Shawn will tell you we both made some pretty funny faces while eating those. They will bring a tear to your eye and clear out your sinus's!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is one ugly bunch having a great time! LOL

Nicely said bro!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it me or does Ian have a Conan O'Brien thing going on?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I sure am glad Brian and Ian told you what I had because I couldn't have ...but I do know that it was fantabulously delicious!! And yes - I did witness 2 grown men cry - LOL and am so, so, so thankful that they did'nt let me try those whatever bombs.

As for the box - I forget to post it in first post but here it is:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

the_brain said:


> He had, Yellowtail nigiri and hamachi kama


Oh.....



watchman_01 said:


> Along with a combination Tuna and Spicy Tuna roll.


Oh my......



watchman_01 said:


> However The_Brain and I went for our staple. The Hydrogen Bomb Nigiri, it's Masago soaked in Wasabi till the orange roe turns green.


That's it, I'm eating with you guys tonight!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> No, separate, as god intended...


then god shouldn't have made the combination so tasty.

to each their own.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> Is it me or does Ian have a Conan O'Brien thing going on?


ya hit the nail right on the head,Andy

and now....my Dr. Evil impersonation..."I shall call him....Conan O'Brain"










MUWAHAHA

MUWAHAHAHAHA

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Oh.....
> 
> Oh my......
> 
> That's it, I'm eating with you guys tonight!


Andy<-----"You had me at Hydrogen Bomb Nigiri"


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> ...then it was to the hotel pool for a final cigar of the night - All treats from Brian and Ian!


Where's the swimming pool cigar pictures - why aren't you posting the swimming pool pictures Shawn! We want the swimming pool pictures!!!


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

FWTX said:


> Where's the swimming pool cigar pictures - why aren't you posting the swimming pool pictures Shawn! We want the swimming pool pictures!!!


Sorry Ken. We just sat in the pool area. None of us went into the pool. No SIBFO pictures!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

watchman_01 said:


> Sorry Ken. We just sat in the pool area. None of us went into the pool. No SIBFO pictures!


confirmed proof that there is a God and that he loves Puffers:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lmao - rotflmao - lol!!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Andy<-----"You had me at Hydrogen Bomb Nigiri"


Seriously, that sounds amazing!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like a good time! Shawn, did the hotel charge you for stealing their curtains and wearing them as a shirt?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like amazing time! But I have to say. Finally I can put a face to that out of control Rodent!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

No, but I did give a homeless person $10 for it!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

If you guys ever get to Michigan look me up.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:beerchug:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ya hit the nail right on the head,Andy
> 
> and now....my Dr. Evil impersonation..."I shall call him....Conan O'Brain"
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhh.....good to see we can all get along in public!!


----------

